# I'm so scared to study that studying gave me a nosebleed.



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

It was the first time I ever got a nosebleed from stress. 

Anyway, there's this big test in an online class over a book that I have to take sometime this week. (Saturday is the last day for it.) I've been scared of doing work for this class in general, waiting until the last minute to study. I've been doing well, but I'm always nervous. Part of the reason is because of the teacher. I had signed up for one of her classes before, but I had to drop it and the rest of that semester due to family issues after the first week. She seemed to have very high standards for grading. It seemed almost inhumanly high (Well, I'm probably exaggerating, but she said that if you only did enough to meet the requirements, you get a C. You had to go above and beyond to get an A. I would really like to know what she meant by that.) 

I had to sign up for a different class taught by her this semester due to my limited options as of right now. I was scared to death, and hearing a few bad rumors about her did not help. There are weekly study guides, tests, and pretests for the main textbook and another book originally had writing assignments but now has a true-false test (the one I'm worried about right now). I had emailed her a few times asking about the format of the exams and she told me nothing. Eventually, she told me that I was "struggling" and that it may be better to take the class on campus. I then thought that it would be best if I talked to her over the phone. I broke down. I tried to explain my situation to her, as well as tell her that weekly tests make me nervous and something similar happened with another class. I also let it slip that I have had suicidal thoughts and have been hospitalized for them. She accused me of asking her to change her curriculum (which I said nothing of the sort), said that college wasn't for me, and told me that I ought to go work at a Wal-Mart.

This had left a huge impact on me. I was even more afraid of her. Yet as time went on, I just did my work and only e-mailed her occasionally when I had a question over test results. I had done well, having an A in the class. I then decided to ask her what she thought of me taking the class I had dropped before. She told me that I ought to switch majors. ...That broke my heart. I want to prove her wrong.

So here I am now, scared of this class and scared to study for it. Not sure what this will accomplish anything, but I felt to need to post here. I still have time to study, so yeah...


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I hate that she said those things to you. Some people are incredibly insensitive and don't know how much their words sting.

I do hope that you can prove her and anyone else who doubted your ability wrong and I wish you the best of luck for this class.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your A!

Now, ignore what she said. There's no point listening to people who don't know what you're going through (or at least don't understand). Try to focus on doing well on the test. Focus on doing well for yourself, not for "proving others wrong". Do your best because that's what you are supposed to do 

Good luck! Let us know how you did =D


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

@_BlissfulDreams_ and @_ENTJam_ :

53/56. Did the test in 16 minutes. Achieved grade just by reading the book and then cramming for two days.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> 53/56. Did the test in 16 minutes. Achieved grade just by reading the book and then cramming for two days.


HAHhahahhaha awesome job!!!!!! Congratulations, you deserved it!

Seriously, I'm so happy for you =)


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

ENTJam said:


> Congratulations on your A!
> 
> Now, ignore what she said. *There's no point listening to people who don't know what you're going through (or at least don't understand).* Try to focus on doing well on the test. *Focus on doing well for yourself, not for "proving others wrong".* Do your best because that's what you are supposed to do
> 
> Good luck! Let us know how you did =D


Awesome advice, man.
I should write this down for when I'm feeling like she was... *writes down*
Especially the bolded parts.



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> @_BlissfulDreams_ and @_ENTJam_ :
> 
> 53/56. Did the test in 16 minutes. Achieved grade just by reading the book and then cramming for two days.


Congratulations!!


----------

